# eek! HELP! (spider....ahhhhhhhhhh!)



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

i just went upstairs...Matt pointed this out on the curtain...I've never seen anything like it.......does anyone know what type of spider this is? And if it bites?  andandand any ideas on how to get rid of it? Cuz its on the curtain so matt can't get a glass to it to chuck it out of the window 

He showed it to me and made me take a photo of it...nice detail yes but OMG i almost threw up...

View attachment 35


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

What is it with you girls and spiders??? Can't Matt just scoop it up (carefully)with his hand or a tissue and put it outside???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

but LOOK at it...its...its HORRIBLE!

I think he's leaving it there deliberely


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

fck if i had that here in my living room id run and run and run till i got as far away as poss lmao , thats the biggest thing ever arghhhhhhh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> fck if i had that here in my living room id run and run and run till i got as far away as poss lmao , thats the biggest thing ever arghhhhhhh



i knooooooow right

im refusing to go upstairs til its gone...and if its not gone by the time i wanna go to bed later...I'll sleep on the sofa  I wish i wasn't so scared so I could get a better picture because it is quite pretty...its just...8 legs...big teeth *shudder* that tends to equal panic attack for me...


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hiya Sam...

Poor spider...It wont hurt ya......just reach up with a tissue and carefully get hold of it and put it outside. Its come in your house cause its warm and cosy....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

Spiders with teeth are much more friendly looking.
If he stays there much longer I wreckon he may find his way downstairs!!
We had a strange red type spider the other night it's body seemed to be more like a bug or beetle, wifey went crazy too, not even the cat would eat it!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

It looks similar to a drain spider...they have big long legs and little bodies..but not sure really...We have big spiders in our house now and again...hehehehe...sometimes look as if they could move the sofa...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

pmsl @ heidi I am bad i have even got my lad the same as me he runs at the first sight of anything flying around in the house where as the o/h dont give a dam he just gets it out the house or kills it


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

I usually leave spiders alone, as they eat other 'undesirables' in the house! Also, if you can see it, you know where it is - if you can't you don't know where it might be! They can look frightening, but it's probably more scared of you!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Spiders with teeth are much more friendly looking.
> If he stays there much longer I wreckon he may find his way downstairs!!
> We had a strange red type spider the other night it's body seemed to be more like a bug or beetle, wifey went crazy too, not even the cat would eat it!!



OMG DONT SAY THAT!!!!!!! I have massive spider fear...the other day Matt caught a harvest spider in a glass and decided to show it to me, and wondered why I cowered in the corner having a panic attack 

Saying that, theres a massive red spider in the utility room somewhere as well, very strange looking. This house attracts them... luckilly Matts friend A is doing an animal science degree or something and knows everything about everything about spiders and stuff so I'll show him the pic later and see what he says...and get him to get rid of it...I think matts abit scared himself...cuz its rather big 



> I usually leave spiders alone, as they eat other 'undesirables' in the house! Also, if you can see it, you know where it is - if you can't you don't know where it might be! They can look frightening, but it's probably more scared of you!



actually...I dont think thats possible haha, look at it...it looks evil...like its plotting my demise! XD. There's just something about its legs...it makes it look twice the size it should be. And the way they move....ahhhh...*shudder* 

I dont want it in my roooooooooom *sniff*


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I usually leave spiders alone, as they eat other 'undesirables' in the house! Also, if you can see it, you know where it is - if you can't you don't know where it might be! They can look frightening, but it's probably more scared of you!



I'd love to leave them in the house, but I'd get ear ache if I didn't move them on!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you bought any tropical fruit lately???.....I used to work for both Asda and Tesco...you should see what sometimes appeared out of the banana's.......and pineapples....Oh and in the Marks and Spencers in Barrow..someone bought a plant..took it home then realised it was hissing as she walked past...

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'd love to leave them in the house, but I'd get ear ache if I didn't move them on!!



Hi Ross, 

They dont bother me either..but Nathan goes hysterical if there is one in his bedroom...lol

Heidi
x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Have you bought any tropical fruit lately???.....I used to work for both Asda and Tesco...you should see what sometimes appeared out of the banana's.......and pineapples....Oh and in the Marks and Spencers in Barrow..someone bought a plant..took it home then realised it was hissing as she walked past...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



oh gosh...now im scared...we got bananas the other day...


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

just stay on here Sam and fixate on the screen and dnt look nor think about it haha x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> oh gosh...now im scared...we got bananas the other day...




I can assure you that the spider taking up residence in your home is not what is called a banana spider...they are totally harmless and live right at the top of the bunches of banana's....they are really flat about the size of an average palm of a hand...jet black and massive...must admit first time I saw one I jumped.

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> I can assure you that the spider taking up residence in your home is not what is called a banana spider...they are totally harmless and live right at the top of the bunches of banana's....they are really flat about the size of an average palm of a hand...jet black and massive...must admit first time I saw one I jumped.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I might go buy some bananas on the way home, sounds like a good pet!
ASDA's here I come...


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm chief spider catcher in our flat GF hates them, I have to do spider patrol before she gets in. 
Has he caught it yet?


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2009)

*spider identifcation*

Salmonpuff - you could try asking on this forum: 
http://www.wildlifeuk.net/spider-identification-t-220.html
Unusual pattern of leg lengths in your photo.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

he hasnt caught it yet  I'm refusing to go upstairs.

Have asked on that forum, will let you all know what the outcome is!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

ere we go

its a Dicranopalpus ramosus, a type of harvest spider which isnt technically a spider, rather an arachnid...whats the difference?!


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

jesus christ, i have no idea what that is... SCARY.

We have loads of spiders in our house haha, but none look like that!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> ere we go
> 
> its a Dicranopalpus ramosus, a type of harvest spider which isnt technically a spider, rather an arachnid...whats the difference?!



Hmm I thought Arachnids were spiders /spiders Arachnids etc ? 

I grew up in the countryside and we had harvest spiders that were HUGE  and Black and looked like black golf balls with legs Ekkkkk nothing like that . have you hit it with something heavy yet? id have to see its corpse before i could sleep a wink .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I thought Arachnids were spiders /spiders Arachnids etc ?
> 
> I grew up in the countryside and we had harvest spiders that were HUGE  and Black and looked like black golf balls with legs Ekkkkk nothing like that . have you hit it with something heavy yet? id have to see its corpse before i could sleep a wink .



lol, it has unfortunately been put outside by the o/h. he caught it in a glass and let it go in the back garden. If it had been me, i would have squished it, or sprayed it with copious amounts of bug killer...and watched it writhe and die with utter glee...


----------



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

I once threw a large heavy book onto a huge spider and then cried afterwards because I thought to myself 'aww, it was just doing what spiders do, not harming anyone... what about it's family?!?! ' haha I'm such a loser


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im with Sam on the kill it scheme I'm affraid


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im with Sam on the kill it scheme I'm affraid



squish it dead...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> squish it dead...



YEAHHHHHH


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

Nooooooooo save the spiders, flies, bugs, what have they done to you all??


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 28, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Nooooooooo save the spiders, flies, bugs, what have they done to you all??



Scared the living sh*t out of us? I can't stand spiders.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Nooooooooo save the spiders, flies, bugs, what have they done to you all??



No its definately Genocide to all spiders for me  I need to see a corpse before I can go back in to the room !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Scared the living sh*t out of us? I can't stand spiders.



heeeeeee  I'm glad a bloke has finally said that. I got laughed at earlier 



> No its definately Genocide to all spiders for me  I need to see a corpse before I can go back in to the room !!



eek, tell me about it. I couldn't step foot into the room until i knew the orrible thing was gone, even though I'd seen it in the glass earlier


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> heeeeeee  I'm glad a bloke has finally said that. I got laughed at earlier
> 
> 
> 
> eek, tell me about it. I couldn't step foot into the room until i knew the orrible thing was gone, even though I'd seen it in the glass earlier



Hahaha I'm the same ewww bloody creepy malevolent looking things  

I have plug in things in my house that they supposedly dont like as they give

off some sonar type thing ,hmmm no one told the spiders they didnt like it !!

I still get them and have to hit them with a selection of heavy objects ,

while running away !! im quite a good aim now lol


----------



## Caroline (Jul 29, 2009)

Spiders in the UK are not strong enough to bite people and they are not venemous.

In our house (three fellers and me the only girl), I'm the one who gets to take them out of the bath and the sink. Good job I like spiders.

We let spiders live in our house, I'd rather have a dozen spiders than one of some of the other insects that get in...

In my dictionary (Colins Gem) the definition of ARACHNID is: eight legged inverterbrate such a spider, scorpion tick or mite


----------



## aymes (Aug 6, 2009)

eeek, had to revivie the thread, *giant* spider just ran under my coffee table. No one else is here to get rid of it, eeeek....

I'm current sat on the sofa guarding the coffee table with bug 'hoover' in hand ready to pounce, bit nervous though, think the spider may be too big for it!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

yikesss aymes good luck , im the same as you if i spot it im on tenterhooks looking around thinking i can see it and i cant really , but now you know it's there will drive you mad grrr


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no!

Well when does a spider become giant?? I assume it can fit under your coffee table and isn't that Giant!?!? Try talking to it and asking it to leave before you murder it!!

Good luck!


----------



## aymes (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, the coffee table is quite big actually!

Don't worry, we don't kill bugs in out house, I live with very strict vegetarians! We have a bug catcher thing, a long tube with a button that sucks the thing up, then we put it outside.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 6, 2009)

aymes said:


> eeek, had to revivie the thread, *giant* spider just ran under my coffee table. No one else is here to get rid of it, eeeek....
> 
> I'm current sat on the sofa guarding the coffee table with bug 'hoover' in hand ready to pounce, bit nervous though, think the spider may be too big for it!



Dont take your eyes off that spider for a second even to blink !!! they are fast and there on minute and gone the next eeeek . kill it now !!!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Aug 6, 2009)

Must be the weather for spiders coming indoors. Just had a spider about 50mm across come running across the floor. Think the dog eating the bag of doritos woke it up lol

doesn't seem to have much sense tho as it is now hiding under the dog bowl! O/h is going to put it back outside in a minute lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 6, 2009)

aymes said:


> Lol, the coffee table is quite big actually!
> 
> Don't worry, we don't kill bugs in out house, I live with very strict vegetarians! We have a bug catcher thing, a long tube with a button that sucks the thing up, then we put it outside.



Well Its ok I dont want you to eat it just squish it lol , one less spider is always a good thing


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone at work found a scorpion. Think London Zoo came and took it away. Shame Imissed it, although the pictures of it were pretty impressive


----------



## aymes (Aug 7, 2009)

Got it!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 7, 2009)

aymes said:


> Got it!!!!



ewww was it massive ? Ive been on spider alert ever since , this is when all the big ones start coming in usually


----------



## aymes (Aug 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ewww was it massive ? Ive been on spider alert ever since , this is when all the big ones start coming in usually



Yeah, pretty huge, about the size of a medium egg...


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 7, 2009)

aymes said:


> Yeah, pretty huge, about the size of a medium egg...



A medium egg?? Quail or mallard??

Glad you got it, are your house mates back yet?


----------



## aymes (Aug 8, 2009)

There was another one in the bathroom......got it too though! 



rossi_mac said:


> Glad you got it, are your house mates back yet?



Well one housemate moved out a week ago and his replacement is moving in today, the others aren't back until next week though. Being home alone is quite cool for a while but it does start to get a bit dull.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

aymes said:


> There was another one in the bathroom......got it too though!




Oooo Aymes stop it !! Ive been on Spider alert for days now


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 8, 2009)

Women - You can throw a frying pan with excellent accuracy but a spider.... Ha Ha! They won't hurt you... Have they got teeth...? Don't think so.

When I was a kid and lived in the country...  Ohh arrgghhh!! We had loads of the things. Just got used to them.

Do you want Uncle Tez to pop round and look after you...?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Women - You can throw a frying pan with excellent accuracy but a spider.... Ha Ha! They won't hurt you... Have they got teeth...? Don't think so.
> 
> When I was a kid and lived in the country...  Ohh arrgghhh!! We had loads of the things. Just got used to them.
> 
> Do you want Uncle Tez to pop round and look after you...?



yes please uncle Tez come round and sort the spiders out  I was brought up in the countryside too but Ive got city soft now


----------



## Copepod (Aug 8, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> ere we go
> 
> its a Dicranopalpus ramosus, a type of harvest spider which isnt technically a spider, rather an arachnid...whats the difference?!



Explanation of arachnid taxonomy here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachnids
(Taxonomy is the science of classifying living and extinct organisms)
Spiders are arachnids, but there are other arachnids, including true spiders, harvestmen or harvest spiders, scorpions, ticks and mites. The qualifier "true" is used quite often in common names in taxonomy eg "true seals" include grey and common / harbour seals, which are seen around European coasts, but are in a different group to "eared seals", which include furseals and sealions.


----------

